# looking for some advice



## Cape Craft (Nov 6, 2012)

whats up guys, i'm new to this site....i do most of my fishing around orange beach and the pass and in the delta around I-10 and north in the bays......was just wondering if i could get some advice on the specks and reds in these locations....i'm not looking for anybodys hot spots just asking for some areas that may be some good spots and what kind of baits are u having the best luck with! thanks alot


----------

